# memoria ram creada en vhdl



## electronacho (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola colegas, primero les quiero contar que es mi primer tema aca, asi que tengan piedad. 
Paso a contarles, estoy diseñando una alarma en este codigo, y encontre en la web una memoria ram diseñada tambien en este lenguaje, les paso el codigo:

 library ieee;
use ieee.std_logic_1164.all;
use ieee.std_logic_arith.all;
use ieee.std_logic_unsigned.all;
-- El paquete debe contener la función que pasa de std_logic_vector a
-- natural, para poder acceder al array (ver sección 6)

entity SRAM is
generic(    w: integer:=4; -- ancho de palabra
				d: integer:=4; -- nº de palabras
				a: integer:=2); -- ancho dirección
port( 		Clock: in std_logic;
				Enable: in std_logic;
				Read : in std_logic;
				Write: in std_logic;
				Read_Addr: in std_logic_vector(a-1 downto 0);
				Write_Addr: in std_logic_vector(a-1 downto 0);
				Data_in: in std_logic_vector(w-1 downto 0);
				Data_out: out std_logic_vector(w-1 downto 0)
);
end SRAM;

architecture behav of SRAM is
-- Utilizamos un array para guardar los valores de la memoria
type ram_type is array (0 to d-1) of std_logic_vector(w-1 downto 0);
signal tmp_ram: ram_type;
begin
-- Lectura
process(Clock, Read)
begin
if (Clock'event and Clock='1') then
if Enable='1' then
if Read='1' then
Data_out <= tmp_ram(std2n(Read_Addr));
else
Data_out <= (Data_out'range => 'Z');
-- Todos los bits de Data_out se ponen a 'Z'
end if;
end if;
end if;
end process;
-- Escritura
process(Clock, Write)
begin
if (Clock'event and Clock='1') then
if Enable='1' then
if Write='1' then
tmp_ram(std2n(Write_Addr)) <= Data_in;
end if;
end if;
end if;
end process;
end behav;

La cuestion es que me da error en donde dice std2n, me dice que no esta declarado.
en mi opinion la falta una libreria o un package que pasa de un vector de bit a numero natural, que tamine lo dice el propio codigo como nota, y el tema es que no encuentro nada de eso, y ni idea como se puede diseñar. Les agradecere infinitamente su ayuda. desde ya muchas gracias


----------

